# Udderly Excited! Possible New Nubian Buckling - He's Home!



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 11, 2011)

I could be picking up a new Nubian buckling tomorrow that was born 2/7 (my husband's birthday) from Lone Palmetto Dairy in SC. I'm second in line for him, but if she doesn't hear anything back from the other person by tomorrow, we are going to pick him up. Happy Valentine's Day to me! Much better than flowers. 

His Sire's Info:
                    SG ++*B Kastdemur's At Your Service 6-05 90 VEE

    *B Lakeshore-Farms Starattraction 3-02 89 VEE

                    GCH 3*M Lakeshore-Farms Skipa Star 4-01 89 VVEE

*B Mahaffey Farm Beauregard (Purebred Nubian) 2/18/07

                    LA-Bergerie Swo Hercules

    1*M Mahaffeys N Socastee Marble 6-03 82 VEVA

                    Kaczara-Farm Majestic's Ember

She says that his granddam was a breed leader doe. #1 butterfat, #5 and #6 on protein and volume on DHIR. About his dam she says, "Charisma is a nice long doe with a nice udder."



Photos property of Lone Palmetto Dairy Farm, S
Buckling:






Dam:





Sire:


----------



## chandasue (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## lilhill (Feb 11, 2011)

Hope you get him.  He's adorable!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 11, 2011)

Thats my kinda Valentines present too!!!!  Forget the chocolates!! I want goats!!!!    

Congrats!!!    Thats awesome!  Hope you get him!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 11, 2011)

He is darling. I hope you get him.


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh how exciting!!  Hope you get him!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 11, 2011)

Well, darn. 

The other lady FINALLY let her know she would get him tomorrow morning. Just my luck. :/


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm sorry.


----------



## jlbpooh (Feb 11, 2011)

Emmetts Dairy said:
			
		

> Thats my kinda Valentines present too!!!!  Forget the chocolates!! I want goats!!!!


She would get getting chocolate from the looks of it, just the four legged variety instead of the sugary fattening variety.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 12, 2011)

WEELLLLL.....

She emailed this morning and said the other lady just realized that he was a NUBIAN and she has Alpines. 

So! The plans are to still head that way tonight to get him. If anything changes, she's going to let me know.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Feb 12, 2011)

Woo Hoo!  What a roller coaster ride for you!  Quick!  Go get him!

Enjoy!!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 12, 2011)

Our new little/big man is home! We are all tired, so more pictures and info tomorrow.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow.....the other lady didn't notice his ears???

Okay.

What a break for you, though...


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 13, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Wow.....the other lady didn't notice his ears???
> 
> Okay.
> 
> What a break for you, though...


Yeah, I was thinking the same thing. I was thinking, "HELLOOOO????" He is very obviously a Nubian, not a Alpine.

She also had an AWESOME Alpine/LaMancha doeling that my husband about pitched a fit for, but I didn't have enough cash on me and we didn't have the checkbook. We may be going back after her unless he decides he doesn't want another bottle baby. No biggie for me since I'll be doing all of the work.

He's about to get his first bottle, so wish me luck. He had been nursing mama.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 13, 2011)

Not such great pics, but I'll have more later. He does have a little case of cloudy eye, but that should be clearing up in the next few days.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 13, 2011)

Cloudy eye caused by....?

If it's entropion (I've seen it w/ Nubians only...dunno if they're more prone or what) you can gently stretch it "open" and apply ointment several times a day.

eta, how did he eat?

He IS beautiful.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 13, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Cloudy eye caused by....?
> 
> If it's entropion (I've seen it w/ Nubians only...dunno if they're more prone or what) you can gently stretch it "open" and apply ointment several times a day.
> 
> ...


Undetermined. I'll check him for entropion. He's in quarantine until that is over and is getting Triple Antibiotic Ophthalmic Ointment in it 3x day. She was putting Today in it, but I don't have any of that. 

I managed to get about a 1/2 bottle in him. It was a struggle, but not the worst bottle feeding struggle I've experienced. He prefers a regular baby bottle nipple over the pritchard. He's getting goat's milk today, a blend of goat and cow tomorrow, and then cow milk starting Tuesday.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 13, 2011)

He is very cute!! Glad you got him!!!  His ears are bigger than he is!!!

Sooo cute!   

Hope his eye clears up for you!! Good luck!


----------



## TTs Chicks (Feb 13, 2011)

gorgeous little boy - glad you were able to get him.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 13, 2011)

I have yet to meet a goat that actually LIKES the pritchard nipple.  
I bought 10 of them years ago...still have 'em.  I tried 'em on the pygmies we had even....nope.
Mine just love their gray caprine nipples, lol.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 13, 2011)

So glad you got him. Congratulations. He is a cutie! I hope the eye gets better for you fast.


----------



## mossyStone (Feb 13, 2011)

He is BEAUTIFUL...Congrats on getting him!!!!!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 13, 2011)

I just got some much better pictures of him this afternoon. He's not super flashy, but he is handsome and from awesome milking lines.

See all of them here: http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2078604&id=1506278501&l=c26853a7a1

Best of the Bunch:


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Feb 13, 2011)

Not flashy?  I love black and tans!  He's beautiful!


----------



## chandasue (Feb 13, 2011)

I love his coloring and loooong ears.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 13, 2011)

I think he's gorgeous!  I love black and tans....
I had a gorgeous doe that looked like him.  I sold her and the idiots let a dog maul her.  
He's got a great bite and a beautiful, "Bucky" head.  And nice ears.


----------



## themrslove (Feb 13, 2011)

Um, he has got to be the cutest Nubian I have ever seen!!!  Love him!!!


----------



## mossyStone (Feb 13, 2011)

He looks Flashy to me~~ and is beautiful too.....


----------



## Ariel301 (Feb 13, 2011)

What a cutie! He looks so fluffy and soft, I want to hold him and squeeze him.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 14, 2011)

A local photographer wants to use him and some chicks for Spring/Easter pictures. As long as the kids wash their hands to prevent any kind of issues, I'll be tickled to death to have him featured in some pictures.


----------



## peachick (Feb 14, 2011)

ohh  what fun!!
Congratulations!!


----------



## glenolam (Feb 14, 2011)

I love nubs.....he's absolutely gorgeous!  Good luck and be sure to share the pics the photographer gets!


----------



## themrslove (Feb 14, 2011)

Those will be precious Easter pictures!!!  And the kids'll love him!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Mar 24, 2011)

Pee Dee is 6 weeks, 3 days old today. Here are some updated pictures:


----------



## phoenixmama (Mar 24, 2011)

What a cutie pie...in the face he looks a lot like my Rocky.


----------



## helmstead (Mar 24, 2011)

I would kill my goaties if they ate my daffodils, cute or not 

They are both really adorable!


----------

